

Microsoft Azure introduces new machines with SSDs and faster processors - scientist
http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/details/virtual-machines/

======
scientist
From my preliminary tests on a Solr server, using the SSD drive leads to worse
performance than using the normal drive.

